# what is missing from thsi pic



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

a friend of mine sent me this pic... i think its an amaizing tank 600 gallons or so i think it is... just needs some piranha in it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Awsome tank!...thanks for sharing dude...A group of Geryi would be nice in there. Oh and a stand.lol..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

fish are missing and its missing from my basement!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing amazing amazing tank

amazing amazing amazing tank


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

im not even sure if it has fish in it... it maybe just a water garden... pfft what a waste eh..lol

this is what should be in that tank.. (not grandma)


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a gorgeous tank!









_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

rone said:


> im not even sure if it has fish in it... it maybe just a water garden... pfft what a waste eh..lol
> 
> this is what should be in that tank.. (not grandma)


nice pic thanks. for sharing it looks as though there are fish down in the bottom left


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

That tank is bigger than 600 gallons


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

first pic is surely an awesome tank!!

why leave granny behind?/ i think she likes to shoal with them..jk


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Now thats a basement!


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

Takashi Amano, the guru of aquascaping & he made Riccia popular.
He usually puts discus fish, tetra, hatchetfish, & angelfish in his tanks.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> That tank is bigger than 600 gallons


yeah its close to 700 the demsions are 10 feet by 3 feet by 3 feet... damn big tank


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

That tank is amazing even without piranha in it....The scape alone is ridic and the equipment needed to maintain it is $$


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

wow! nice...like how he has the wood sticking out of the tank


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

thats a nice tank but i wouldnt even take it ...its way to much work imagine cleaning it ,the water changes etc..i dont have that much time to care for such a huge tank lol i have a hard time keeping up with my 55g thats all i want and ever need.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

rone said:


> a friend of mine sent me this pic... i think its an amaizing tank 600 gallons or so i think it is... just needs some piranha in it


amano tanks


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nature_aquarium_gallery_2005


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

going ada is just way to expendsive for me


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Some day...yes some day I will have a tank that big.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

KILLERLEXUS said:


> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nature_aquarium_gallery_2005


WOW thanks for that link... some really nice tanks there... here was my aquascapeing attempt


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

rone said:


> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nature_aquarium_gallery_2005


WOW thanks for that link... some really nice tanks there... here was my aquascapeing attempt
[/quote]
attempt thats a masterpiece


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

no im talkin aobut my tank... yeah those tanks on the links are crazy


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

100% grown out










i guess he needs a beer realizing what a masterpiece he created


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

and heres all the equipments...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ that is awsome equipment...Gotta give who ever done this a big credit on it....Diffinetly not cheap set up at all...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, the setup and equipment are sweet. I would love to have a tank like that first 600g posted. The scape that comes out the top of the tank is bada$$. Very, very nice.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats a very cool tank rone! How large are those P's? They look HUGE!


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> Thats a very cool tank rone! How large are those P's? They look HUGE!


in that tank there was 1x 12 inch red and 3 9 inch reds. and 2 11-12 inch cariba and 2 8-9 inch cariba


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rone said:


> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nature_aquarium_gallery_2005


WOW thanks for that link... some really nice tanks there... here was my aquascapeing attempt
[/quote]
Wow, that tank is FANTASTIC!! I can't believe how clear the water is.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

rone said:


> no im talkin aobut my tank... yeah those tanks on the links are crazy


ya im talking about yours its real nice.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> 100% grown out
> 
> 
> 
> ...










and not just the tank either... thx for the share man.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

bud......weiser said:


> thats a nice tank but i wouldnt even take it ...its way to much work imagine cleaning it ,the water changes etc..i dont have that much time to care for such a huge tank lol i have a hard time keeping up with my 55g thats all i want and ever need.


i think a 130 is perfect


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW, those are some real nice setups !

Thank you for posting these !


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> no im talkin aobut my tank... yeah those tanks on the links are crazy


ya im talking about yours its real nice.
[/quote]
thanks







i did alot of work to it and alot of money...


----------

